# looking for black epoxy and other glues in canada



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

can anyone tell me where to buy a some black epoxy and other glues in canada ,like the stuff like stewart macdonald carries seems they wont ship that stuff to canada


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey copperhead....Depending on what you are using the epoxy for....a good ordinary epoxy with fine ebony dust mixed in with it might do the trick for you...Lab


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> can anyone tell me where to buy a some black epoxy and other glues in canada ,like the stuff like stewart macdonald carries seems they wont ship that stuff to canada


I haven't found it in Canada although I'm sure you can get it somewhere. I get mine from Stewmac but then I live close to the border and drive across to pick it up. I am currently in the states and will be for the best of the rest of the month. If you don't find some before then let me know and I bring some back and mail it to you. Least I can do for someone stuck in Botwood. (My Ex is from Botwood) Let me know by the 20th, I'm going to order some more for myself anyway.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

OK, Lowtones, consider yourself an honorary newfie.....all you have to do now is drop down and see us, kiss the cod fish, drink a flask of good ole Newfie Screech and the deed is done..........Lab


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

my god im just a young pup here a boys hahaah and i will take you up on your offer lowtones thanks man


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> my god im just a young pup here a boys hahaah and i will take you up on your offer lowtones thanks man


No Problem, just PM or email me your mailing address.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> OK, Lowtones, consider yourself an honorary newfie.....all you have to do now is drop down and see us, kiss the cod fish, drink a flask of good ole Newfie Screech and the deed is done..........Lab


Been there and done that. LOL But I think I drank the screech before I kissed the cod. I always like to get the shitty task out of the way first. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Have you tried mixing lacquer in with your epoxy? I've done it and it has worked for me, the colour was good and the epoxy cured just as always has.


----------



## RavenT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Lee Valley*

Here go to Lee Valley Go to this link http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&cat=1,190&p=42996 and you well fine the different stains at a hubby store get a slow cure 30 min epoxy so you have the time to work with it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have dabbled with golf club making - and have bought/used a thick, black slow curing epoxy from Golfsmith (it was shipped to me from the BC warehouse) that is used to glue in wooden club face inserts and shafts.

It cures to a hard, jet black. Nice stuff. 

AJC

http://www.golfsmith.com/ca/products/9098B?fcst=GSI_CAN


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*black epoxy*



copperhead said:


> can anyone tell me where to buy a some black epoxy and other glues in canada ,like the stuff like stewart macdonald carries seems they wont ship that stuff to canada


I buy West System Epoxy at Lee Valley or a local boat supply house.Next, I'd get some black ( or any other colour) Aniline dye and when mixing the epoxy,
stir in some of the dye to the desired depth of colour. A little experiment is 
probably in order,but you'll find it works great.

Since it's water soluble, it would probably work in any water based Yellow glue. :food-smiley-004:
Jan


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to mention you'd also need an adhesive filler such as the 403
microfiber to thicken the mix.This one us used for wood /porous materials.

Then there's 404 high density for hardware bonding requiring a stronger interface between dissimilar materials.(for use in attaching rope cleats etc. to the deck of your yacht.)

Jan


----------

